# Dot's 1st Beach Day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot loved every single moment of it!
I had been waiting for a warm day and a low tide at the right time and today was perfect.
Lizzie's school was also closed (happy to support striking teachers) and if you look carefully you can see Liz swimming 
Everybody is now bathed, dry, warm and fed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a perfect day!!! Look at Dot go. She really keeps up!  so glad you got your perfect beach day. Probably won't be too many more for a while.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nooooooo!
Lizzy swimming??? When I first looked opened the thread and looked at your pics I was going to say something about Lizzy swimming - then I read your post, are you pulling my leg (putting it politely!!) I looked and looked but couldn't see.
I know it was a lovely day today - but swimming? Really?
She is one brave girl! Or should that be crazy??
As for dot, Kiki & Inzi, they look like they're having the time of their lives x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous.....Marzi so jealous of you being able to walk here, lucky you, lucky Lizzie, lucky doggies. It's a place for all seasons.
But never mind where's Wally/Waldo ....where's Lizzie ??? We've studied the pictures and can't spot her x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like they all had a great time little Dot and Kiki seem close in size in some pics K where's Lizzie please tell me she is not in those pics or I really need to get my magnifying glass out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Do I see Lizzy in picture 5??
I've just enlarged it and I can see something.
Just say if you join the dogs up they would make a triangle shape.....
If you go out to sea, there is a black dot (not the poo type hehe) imagine trying to make a square...
Does this make sense??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh yeh Tracey, I'd never have spotted her brrrrrrr she's a brave one, mind you so is Dot she's not messing either is she ??? x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh yeh Tracey, I'd never have spotted her brrrrrrr she's a brave one, mind you do is Dot she's not messing either is she ??? x


Did my grid reference make sense then??? 
Little dot - everything is so exciting and new for her, 
It was a lovely day today, very warm for this time of year, but even on our hottest days the British seas are cold. :smow:
Lizzy you are a LEGEND!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep..... My map reading skills and mathematics were greatly enhanced by your accurate description xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - well I knew what I meant - glad you did too! X


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Great photos, hope Alf enjoys his first trip to a beach in December!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kipling krazy said:


> Great photos, hope Alf enjoys his first trip to a beach in December!


All dogs love the beach - except the beautiful willow! 
Although she did enjoy her return visit by all accounts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill!

Lizzie looks to be well out there in that low tide.. Shes out there getting a good depth to swim by the looks of it!

Lucky all of you. Looks beautiful!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, looks as if everyone made the most of the day! 

We are off to our caravan on the Kent coast at the weekend, so hoping for some bright days to take our boys back to the beach again...keep your fingers crossed for us everyone.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Paws & fingers crossed x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well spotted Tracey - That's my girl 
So glad that I no longer feel obliged to go in to keep her safe, at low tide it is shallow for miles out anyway and I tend to plan trips so that she is swimming on an in coming tide or at slack water. I also told her that she could only stay in for a little bit as I didn't want her to get too cold, although to be fair it was warmer today (I did sort of paddle) than it was in May, when she first went in.

Renee, Dot has a little bit to go until she catches up with Kiki, but she is definitely growing... I've attached a pic of the three dogs on the red footstool taken yesterday


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a delightful little trio!
Is Lizzy a champion swimmer? Does she compete?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What a delightful little trio!
> Is Lizzy a champion swimmer? Does she compete?


Thank you I love all three of them 

Lizzie has always loved water - she was the sort of toddler who used to lie down in puddles 
She used to swim competitively, but then broke her arm right up in her elbow - took her a long time to come back from that and she then found she could not keep up in her swimming classes and it became stressful and no fun - so now she just swims because she loves it - I'm sure at some point she'll swim the channel


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is an awesome picture on the stool. They look so good together. They all compliment each other so well and good job getting them to sit.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a fabulous aspiration for Lizzy!
my 4 year old hates the water - I really need to increase his confidence with it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> All dogs love the beach - except the beautiful willow!
> Although she did enjoy her return visit by all accounts.


Funny you would say that because i called hubby over and said "look at Dot! She is a baby for crying out loud! what the heck is wrong with our dogs that they won't go in the ocean?" He just laughed and said english dogs are braver.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Funny you would say that because i called hubby over and said "look at Dot! She is a baby for crying out loud! what the heck is wrong with our dogs that they won't go in the ocean?" He just laughed and said english dogs are braver.


Haha - maybe crazier x
I wish Ralph and ruby didn't love it as much, they go in the sea then rub themselves in the sand to get dry??!!?? 
Results in a very wet stinky sandy dog yuck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab picture Marzi ...I must try harder. I thought that earlier when you said Lizzie was in the briny I thought I bet she swims the channel .....go girl xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a fab day out...they look like they had thee best time ...lucky Dot to have found such a fab owner 

I cannot believe Lizzie   
That is one brave little lady .... I'm shivering looking at her out there!!

What a wonderful photo too off them all sat so nicely...you'll def need to frame that..it looks very festive with the red and the fireplace... Gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Well spotted Tracey - That's my girl
> So glad that I no longer feel obliged to go in to keep her safe, at low tide it is shallow for miles out anyway and I tend to plan trips so that she is swimming on an in coming tide or at slack water. I also told her that she could only stay in for a little bit as I didn't want her to get too cold, although to be fair it was warmer today (I did sort of paddle) than it was in May, when she first went in.
> 
> Renee, Dot has a little bit to go until she catches up with Kiki, but she is definitely growing... I've attached a pic of the three dogs on the red footstool taken yesterday



No wonder I couldn't spot Lizzie I can still barely see her man I'm getting old Love the picture of the 3 of them now I can see the difference in size and love that Inzi is in the middle that way they aren't blending They are all so cute!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhhh fun times! Greats pics


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like a brilliant time was had by all, I could see Lizzie but only just and I am looking on a laptop!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos Marzi .. oh wow Dot is a wave jumping cockapoo.. how cool is that. Oh she looks a little poppet xxx


----------

